# Catalogue Thang máy mitsubishi nexiez-mr



## sieutocviet4 (5/7/21)

Thang máy Mitsubishi còn có nhiều loại tải trọng kích thước đa dạng cho từng phân khúc khách hàng: từ 300kg, 340kg đến 750kg, 1000kg,… 
Mỗi loại thang đều có mức giá và có những đặc điểm khác nhau. 
Để hiểu rõ kĩ hơn cũng như giá cả mới nhất về thang máy Mitsubishi xin mời khách hàng tham khảo thêm qua bài viết của safelift.vn chúng tôi.






Những lợi ích tuyệt vời từ thang Mitsubishi
Thang máy Mitsubishi 450kg hoạt động dễ dàng trong thời gian dài


Hệ thống khẩn cấp hàng đầu: nếu mất điện hay trục trặc thang máy sẽ tự động trả bạn về tầng trên hoặc dưới để thoát hiểm nhanh chóng.
Hệ thống tia hồng ngoại cực nhạy: khi có đồ vật hoặc người còn chắn ngang thang sẽ không đóng lại, chỉ tiếp tục vận hành khi đã đảm bảo.
Hệ thống báo cháy thông minh: khi có dấu hiệu của sự cháy lửa, thang sẽ lập tức báo lệnh sơ tán để mang lại sự an toàn cho người dùng.
Việc hoạt động đến tầng theo lệnh của người sử dụng luôn luôn chính xác nhất, không gây mất thời gian hay trục trặc.
Trong quá trình di chuyển, cửa thang bảo đảm không mở cho đến khi đã đến tầng theo lệnh.
Có bộ đệm vững chắc, giúp cho bạn cảm thấy thang vận hành vô cùng nhẹ nhàng và trơn tru.

[IMGhttps://safelift.vn/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/mit9-1024x438.jpg][/IMG]

Thang máy Mitsubishi chất lượng tiện nghi


Bảng điều khiển nút bấm cực nhạy và rõ ràng giúp bạn dễ dàng điều khiển hệ thống thang máy vận hành theo từng số tầng bất kì.
Âm thanh thông báo khi đến tầng hay tình trạng mà thang đang hoạt động.
Yêu cầu thang đến nơi của bạn dù là ở tầng nào, thang sẽ tự động bố trí sao cho có thể đến vị trí của bạn nhanh nhất.


Thang máy Mitsubishi chính hãng tiêu thụ năng lượng cực ít


Khi lâu quá không có người sử dụng hay thang đang trong chế độ tạm ngắt, 
mọi hoạt động hao tốn điện như đèn báo hiệu hay hệ thống làm mát sẽ được tự động ngắt đi, tiết kiệm điện năng.
Hệ thống đèn LED hiện đại, ít hao tốn lượng điện hơn hẳn so với dòng điện thông thường.






Thang máy Mitsubishi 450kg tôn vinh sự thẩm mỹ


Được thiết kế bởi những kiến trúc sư lành nghề, mỗi chiếc thang mang lại mỗi vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ hoàn hảo, tăng sự sang trọng và mát mắt của người dùng lên mức tốt nhất.


----------

